# Giant house rabbit needs good home



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

HI, Sweety is 2 yr old female giant house rabbit in south wales. Needs new home ( not stuck in a hutch) as I can no longer give her the time she deserves. Litter trained, very very tame, affectionate and very mellow. Excellent health. The most mellow rabbit I ever met . New job and divorce forces re home. Free to good home. Please email me if interested.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Is she spayed and vaccinated?
Are you willing to travel her to the right home?


----------



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

HI B3ernie. SHE is vaccinated but not spayed . Am willing to travel to find the right home for her. andrew


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

LIve in Swansea South Wales, but happy to travel to find her a good home.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww she's beautiful.
I really hope you can find her a nice home very soon. Perhaps she can find a home where she will have a husbun too


----------



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

That would be nice! IM loathe to have to re home her, but not any choice now. Gorgeous little creatures! ( not so little!)


----------



## wenstrand (Nov 24, 2011)

Aawww she's beautiful:thumbup1:


----------



## sv1711 (Nov 27, 2011)

she is beautiful she looks just like my giant who is also the most chilled out rabbit i have ever


----------



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

they gorgeous animals!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps you could try on the rabbit forum, might have better luck there hun
Rabbits United Forum

You can put an ad up in the 'rabbits in need' section (you have to join the forum and pm a moderator to do that for you)
Even if a permanent home cant be found then maybe a rescue could take her.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sweety11 (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks Purple, just signed up....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What a lovely thoughtful owner, I wish more were like you. Best of luck finding her a nice new home.


----------

